# My Handsome Boy



## barefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is my little handsome boy. Very confident and haughty.


























im alittle disturbed how he look at me like a apex predator but he is just so adorable when he is asleep


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

oh WOW he is stunning & soooo cute, like a lil ball of silky soft fluff, would love to run my finger's through his fur  xxxx


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Ack! I am overwhelmed with cuteness! I love the way he sleeps. Sooo adorable. How old is he? Is he a white ragdoll?


----------



## barefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

he is a domestic long hair. he will be 10 weeks old this coming monday =)


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

He is just so good looking!!! I love him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What an adooorable kitten! With a little more upright earset, he looks a lot like a Turkish Angora in his eyes and muzzle.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You weren't lying when you said he was handsome- WOW!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aaaaahhhh so cute!! <3


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

He's beautiful! I had one like him once, wild personality!


----------



## drag0nfly (Jun 13, 2012)

he is so handsome! i haven't seen too many pure white longhaired kitties so I can't compare, but WOW! 

on another note, I really like his plaid bed in the first photo, and it looks super comfy! i want to get one for my kitty too, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a pristine cutey! I am partial the long haired whiteys :jump. He looks like he very happy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, the cuteness!!! I can't believe what a looker he is. 

Where did you get him?


----------



## barefoot (Oct 24, 2012)

drag0nfly said:


> he is so handsome! i haven't seen too many pure white longhaired kitties so I can't compare, but WOW!
> 
> on another note, I really like his plaid bed in the first photo, and it looks super comfy! i want to get one for my kitty too, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get it?


im located in thailand atm, got it from a local thai market. its indeed feel very comfy and soft but he somehow prefer sleeping on my door mat just like all the toys i bought for him, he prefer straws and bottle caps! :-(



October said:


> Wow, the cuteness!!! I can't believe what a looker he is.
> 
> Where did you get him?


my wife got it from a member in a thai forum who is giving their kittens away


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't feel bad, barefoot... I've bought my cats and kittens tons of expensive toys and beds and while they'll use them sometimes, they really do love cardboard boxes, paper, etc for laying and playing...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, handsome is an understatement! He has beautiful eyes.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwww........


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am in love!!


----------

